# Car racing is part of Emirati youth lifestyle



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

From The National



> Young people say racing is part of a lifestyle that is difficult for them to move away from. And Ahmad Hussein, a 21-year-old *unemployed Emirati *who sometimes takes part in the races, thinks it will not be long before the drivers start up again.
> 
> “This is only temporary. People will continue to race, as it is entertaining and part of the youth lifestyle.
> 
> “There are police patrols now, but at the same time some [drivers] are still going inside the desert and driving there, and soon they will move back to the street, even if the police are present.* I know that it is dangerous, but, after all, ‘lives are in the hands of God’.”*


In the hands of God eh? 

Kinda explains why the UAE roads are some of the most dangerous around doesn't it.

With an attitude that basically says, I'll drive like a total toss and if i kill me or other people, it's not my fault, it's all in Gods wonderful plan.

Words can't express the contempt i feel for such people.

Nice to know unemployed Emiratis can afford the fact cars needed for such "stunts"...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I cant say how shocked I am that someone following the same religion as me can be so callous wrt quoting God's will. Nowhere in Islam is recklessness in driving encouraged, I would say its something cultural......

Many people also refrain from wearing seatbelts, mentioning the same "Its God's will" thing...
Good thing is the police continues to clamp down on such stunts when they can.....


----------

